# Helical VS Straight fletch for hunting



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Never shoot a broadhead with straight fletching!


----------



## busdriver51 (Jan 21, 2009)

There is probaly a little difference in them, but shooting into targets we could not see any difference in penetration or accuracy. It could be we are not that Good.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

SARASR said:


> Never shoot a broadhead with straight fletching!


Well I'm not equipped to say never, and then there's momma wit "never say never" and all, but I'd "never" be shooting an arrow without some spin no matter.... if for no other reason than I believe that a spinning arrowshaft is more apt to "stabilize" in flight versus one that is static in flight.

I'm not sure about compound shooters and how they set up, but I'm thinking some of their arrows are straight fletched with broadheads not having a shoot around issue as much as I do.

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

suwat -

Seriously doubt you'll ever notice any difference.

Rattus -

As long as you're using feathers, seriously doubt you'd be able to make an arrow that doesn't spin in flight. The natural curvature of the feather takes care of that. Even with vanes, just a light offset will cause a spin. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Viper1 said:


> suwat -
> 
> Seriously doubt you'll ever notice any difference.
> 
> ...


I see your point with the feathers, and since that is all I use and since I love the look of a helical fletch.... well you know... probably impart overkill... like adding a drag chute to a drag race at the light... but hey... :grin:


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

The jury is still out regarding whether "straight" fletch will actually impart a spin to an arrow. If it does, _and I go with it does_, the spin would be minimal compared with "offset" and "helical." I successfully used straight and 1-2 degree offset on wheel bows, but I use(d) 1-6 degree offset and helical on my recurves; strictly helical for heavy arrows.

If your arrows fly well and maintain _consistent_ accuracy with straight or slight offset, go for it. The less the offset/helical, the less noise and less shedding off of speed. However, consider the possible flight influence of the type of broadheads you intend to commonly use.

Standard to larger diameter "non-vented" broadheads are "wings" and can induce "planing." Spin assists in eliminating or somewhat controlling the planing. Low profile and vented broadheads can have a lesser "planing" influence and can require less spin to control the planing influence of the broadhead. 

However...a big however....one cannot know how _their _setup will perform until _they_ trial _their_ setup. But; fletch is the first and last defense in stabilizing a shaft and is performing more duties than just controlling an unruly broadhead. Therefore, to be on the safe side, I would recommend using helical and, instead, opt for experimenting with less fletch and/or less length to reduce noise and loss of speed.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

My arrows are fletched with eleven degrees of helical fletching. I think a good deal of fletching helps steer a broadhead in flight when the arrow is broadside to a moderate crosswind.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree, your not going to see a difference. I have shot both styles in the SCA shooting I do and there is no real noticable difference to me. I prefer helical because the more spin, the more stable the arrows, but I have no evidence that my straight fletch with offset were any less accurate arrows....


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the feed back on this,
Regards


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I use a straight clamp with a slight offset about 1-2 degrees and 4" feathers - arrows spin like crazy. I'd have to agree that the natural shape of the feather will make it spin - add just a bit of offset and it really spins. I think the accuracy of a spinning projectile is more of an advantage than the velocity increase and less accurate (especially broadhead equipped) arrow. Got to hit what your aiming at before the broadhead is good for anything.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

I've done some rudemetary testing with my own setup, I use G5 B52's at 125gr. when I head to the woods I take 4 arrows 2 are helical fletched with broadheads I converted to matching single bevel, and two are straight fletched with the stock double bevel heads, when the wind kicks up I use the spinners, but if It's calm I use the straight, all my arrows spin, just that the spinners spin more and are more stable in a good wind.........now I have noticed a POI difference between the two past 40 yds, but I don't shoot that far when hunting, so it doesn't matter.......


----------



## nightcrawler (Sep 21, 2006)

I hunted for several years with nothing but straight fletched feathers out of my recurves. Ive shot a couple boars and deer with them. I only had a straight fletching clamp, but never had an issue. I now use helical clamp but wouldnt hesitate to use my old straight feathered 2216s. As far as penetration I highly doubt there would be a difference between the two.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Would you take the lands and grooves (rifling) out of a rifle barrel? Enough said.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

well, if they made straight fletched bullets I'd bet someone would give it a shot..............


----------

